# Don't worry if you don't know the words to this song......



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A wicked bit of mime, volume up for best effect;

>Natalie Imbruglia for the hard of hearing<

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Pete, best laugh I've had in ages :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure pusser could manage this :lol: 

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

absolutely brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm still laughing, Anne


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

That was hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well found Pete,

These people have such a great talent.

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very good - :lol: 

Gerald


----------

